# Should I get Side Imagining for Lake Erie Walleye Fishing?



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I am currently looking at a Humminbird 410940-1NAV HELIX 7 Fishfinder CHIRP MDI GPS G3 NAV for about $550 with Navionics US/Canada chip. Is it worth the extra $130 for side imaging? Will I see those shallow walleye lurking on the sides of my boat? Thoughts on Helix 7 with chirp, mega DI, mega SI, etc welcome. I like the simple functionality of Hum's while finding Low's more challenging for this electronic idiot. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Just put one in my boat same helix 7 SI basically helps find small packs of perch easier, we fish ,cast and drift no trolling but it does show fish all around plus marking certain spots on it is nice and being able to go right back to the spots with the navigation system is nice


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Depends on your budget and your style of fishing. I was always fishing against the clock and using one is slow. It is an effective tool but for me, sonar gives me a pretty good idea of what I'm looking for and is much faster. I may use it on an exceptionally tough day, but honestly, I would have rather spent the cash on a better front unit or bigger screen.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have it but rarely use it. If the fish are in the top 10’ of the water column it marks them much better than the 2d because it doesn’t show all the surface clutter. I prefer the 2d as it’s much easier to spot fish.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have it and been trying to justify it for 3 seasons on Lake Erie. Not sure it has ever added a fish to the box. I also cannot get mine to read bottom in 20 feet deep or deeper. I wouldn't buy it again. I would prefer the Hbird 360 view instead. Now if I was fishing inland lakes, it might be adding fish but you asked about LE.
Rickerd


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

I find DI/SI a very useful tool. Very good during the jig bite to be able to look out 100’ during a drift on the days the fish are on the move. Also a very good tool to differentiate baitfish from bugs while trolling. If I’m using 2d and catching steady I don’t use it, but those times of year catching gets tough it is a very useful tool.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

After 3 years of use I use down imaging on the big lake and side imaging only to shoot docks and banks. I find it useless in open waters of Erie.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

its a big plus for smallmouth fishing, helps some for perch, I never use it for walleye


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I use Lowrance, and I love the side imagining. I am always looking for the stuff other people never see. It has helped me catch a lot of extra fish. You can't use it when running at speed like you can your 2d, but you can cruise it at 2-4mph and find hidden structure and fish. I use a couple of techniques where we actually look for them on our side imaging, find them, then cast to them. I have heard great things about Hummingbirds side imaging, so if you aren't using it you should spend some time learning the unit. Side imaging gets a thumbs up here.


----------

